# French VP



## Sig_Des (10 Oct 2007)

I'm knocking my head against a wall here, but I've been trying to find where I can get the standards for Franco Voice Procedure.

Tried the online CFSCE Calendar, numerous searches, etc. 

Can anyone give me a hand here?


----------



## navymich (10 Oct 2007)

Nothing against the French, but they have a voice procedure in the CF?  I thought all comms were English.  I know the first QL courses as navsig/comm are offered in French, but I thought that was just the basic structure, not the procedures.

On that note, would the procedures be the same no matter which element?  Because if so, I am just headed into work and I can send an email off to contacts I have in Standards at comm school out west.  Let me know!


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Oct 2007)

IIRC, most comms are done in English, and when a French unit is working with and English unit, they are supposed to use English VP, as per the ACP, but I do seem to remember that they also use French VP within Franco units.

I know some of the basics, but I'm looking for documentation.


----------



## navymich (10 Oct 2007)

I'll send off some emails for you Des and let you know if I find anything out.


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Oct 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> IIRC, most comms are done in English, and when a French unit is working with and English unit, they are supposed to use English VP, as per the ACP, but I do seem to remember that they also use French VP within Franco units.



You do remember correctly. At one time, all Bde level and above (when we had a Div) were English Only nets. Idividual Bn (or equivalent) could be in either language. I'm not sure about the 5 Bde Comd Net now, but at one time it was in English when 2RCR was part of the Bde.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> You do remember correctly. At one time, all Bde level and above (when we had a Div) were English Only nets. Idividual Bn (or equivalent) could be in either language. I'm not sure about the 5 Bde Comd Net now, but at one time it was in English when 2RCR was part of the Bde.



BG Comd net and down is done in French here (Afghanistan), but if you do start a call with English, you will get answered in your official language of choice. Any CAS or coord with other nations is done in English. They also translate for me on the radio, when my Ontario High School french can't keep up while we're rumbling down the road.


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Oct 2007)

Des,

So far this is all I can dig up:

à vous - over
terminer - out
fort et clair - loud and clear
reçu terminer - roger out.
Contrôle radio- radio check
Rien n'attendu - nothing heard
Plus à suivre - more to follow
Message a vous - message over
Chiffres - numbers
Cordinnée - grid
Redites a vous - say again over
Utilise mots deux fois - use words twice
Envoye a vous - send over

I have a friend at QGET trying to dig up the pub if one exists.


----------



## Kyu (17 Oct 2007)

I'm no radio operator, but I'm french speaking so I'll correct you on 2 things.



			
				211RadOp said:
			
		

> Rien n'attendu - nothing heard



_Rien n'attendu_ means something like _not waiting anything_. I think you meant to write _rien entendu_ which means _nothing heard_, but sound exactly like _rien n'attendu_.



			
				211RadOp said:
			
		

> Cordinnée - grid



It's spelled coordonnée.

I don't want to appear as a grammar/spelling/language Nazi extremist, but I think that if a guide/translation of some sort is to be posted on this forum, it should be as accurate as possible.


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Oct 2007)

Kyu,

Sorry about that. I did a cut and paste from an e-mail from a friend at QGET. My written french is not strong, so I did not pick up on those.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Oct 2007)

Thanks guys.

I had the basics, but it's nice to have something written down. I just got 2 new Ptes straight off a Franco 3's, and apparently, they only did French VP.

BTW, when performing a Radio check with Wainwright Range Control in French, hilarity ensues.


----------



## TN2IC (17 Oct 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> BTW, when performing a Radio check with Wainwright Range Control in French, hilarity ensues.



I've been on that net with the Vanndoos in Wainright... intresting time I say.  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Nothing against the French, but they have a voice procedure in the CF?  I thought all comms were English.  I know the first QL courses as navsig/comm are offered in French, but I thought that was just the basic structure, not the procedures.
> 
> On that note, would the procedures be the same no matter which element?  Because if so, I am just headed into work and I can send an email off to contacts I have in Standards at comm school out west.  Let me know!


When talking with any air elements, FAC, air traffic control, etc, I believe that the UNIVERSAL standard is English.

In army units, all comms are in the language of the unit.  German.  English.  French.  Whatever.  Though NATO nets (multinational, that is) are english, I believe...


----------



## Kyu (18 Oct 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Kyu,
> 
> Sorry about that. I did a cut and paste from an e-mail from a friend at QGET. My written french is not strong, so I did not pick up on those.



No problem, I didn't mean to sound like I was criticizing you. Even if I worked in english for a year, it's not up to par with someone whose mother tongue is english. Sometimes I don't say things exactly the way I meant to tell them. I still have much to learn to master english!  :-\ I just hope I didn't offend you or anyone else. I was just trying to help.

BTW, do the VanDoos speak in "Bilingual" on the radio, like a mix of english and french voice procedure?  Like : "Plus à suivre, Over"?


----------



## TN2IC (18 Oct 2007)

Kyu said:
			
		

> BTW, do the VanDoos speak in "Bilingual" on the radio, like a mix of english and french voice procedure?  Like : "Plus à suivre, Over"?



Not when I heard them on net. I just wait to hear my C/S then pipe up in English. I really don't care to embarrass myself again.

Regards,
Schultz


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Oct 2007)

Kyu said:
			
		

> BTW, do the VanDoos speak in "Bilingual" on the radio, like a mix of english and french voice procedure?  Like : "Plus à suivre, Over"?


Officially, it should be in either English or French. Having said that, I'm sure that it has come out that way more than once.


----------



## Jammer (19 Oct 2007)

Hehehe, Try going to orders with the Van Doos. One hour in french....ten minutes in english. I'm sure there was something important we were supposed to know


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Oct 2007)

I've also found that when giving orders to a multi-lingual det, "Everything I just said, in French" just doesn't work.


----------



## riggermade (19 Oct 2007)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Hehehe, Try going to orders with the Van Doos. One hour in french....ten minutes in english. I'm sure there was something important we were supposed to know



I know what you mean Croatia '93 was like that and all they ever said was if it's important we'll translate


----------

